# Bareboat St. Vicent & The Grenadine's



## tugboat1 (Dec 28, 2003)

Three couples of us are bareboating a 47 foot cat out of canuan in a couple of weeks. We sailed there about ten years ago and was wondering is anyone had had a more recent experince. Any recomendationon must does or must donts. Where to ear, buy water, food ect would be good. Thanks
Joe


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Best places to provision are on "main street" in Bequia. The air conditioned pub there is a good place to hang out too! It probably hasn't changed a whole lot since you were there except for more boats. 
If you have the time, you can check into Carriacou and then sail into St. George's Lagoon in Grenada which is an interesting town to explore. Great Roti's at the Nutmeg overlooking the harbor. Other than that...just enjoy the Tobago Cays. If you see a Privilege Cat called "Lost our Marbles" ...tell them Camaraderie say hi!


----------

